# No fertilisation ivf help!



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Hi, my situation is this: 1st go at IVF and text book cycle so far. 11 eggs collected yesterday and we were over the moon, until the phone call this morning- not one fertilised. She said eggs and sperm were good, but they would not bind. I didn't really take in much else as i was devastated. Has anyone else been through this? I just feel like we didn't even get a chance to try.... Does this mean our cycle is cancelled? I think it does right, no fertilisation means go over? We don't have the money to fund another go. Would they have still freeze any eggs? I'd appreciate any help or support, thanks xxxx


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh Sof I am so sorry :-( I am afraid that if non fertilised than the cycle is over, because  the eggs will only survive for a certain amount of time. If this was a self funded cycle perhaps you can check if you will get any money back because you did not reach ET. If you do decide to try again perhaps they can do ICSI instead.

Take care!


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for confirming, that is what I thought. It was nhs funded, we don't have the money to fund another go at the minute but where there is a will there is a way I guess. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You need to contact your CCG and Clinic when you feel up to it and check if it will be classed as a cycle or not. Some CCGs class a cycle as having reached egg collection, other CCGs class it as having had an embryo transfer. Don't make the assumption that they won't fund another cycle until you have it confirmed from the horses mouth (your CCG, not your GP, you can find their details on the Internet and probably best to email your query so they have it in writing). 

There are also cases where people will appeal their CCGs decision in cases like this and win.

Good luck xxx


----------



## pelargonium (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi Sof, just wanted to let you know that you're not on your own - we went through exactly the same thing late last year. Sperm and egg both looked great, just didn't talk to one another. In some ways it made me feel better - at least we knew why I wasn't able to fall pregnant.

Hopefully your clinic will arrange a review appointment - go along and see what they advise. In our case, the suggestion was ICSI, and for us this did work in so far as we achieved 100% fertilisation on the next attempt (though still a BFN, but at least a big step forward).

We were also very lucky that our CCG at the time funded a single cycle of ICSI if the initial cycle of IVF failed due to failed fertilisation. They have changed their funding policy now though, and this is no longer the case. See if you can get hold of the funding policy from the CCG's website and go over it with a fine tooth comb.

Sorry that you are going through this - I know how much of a shock it is, and how painful.


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies. I have follow up app next Thursday so hopefully they can shed some light on it, there is so little info available!

I will def look carefully into ccgs xxxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Sof

I'm so sorry to hear this, I went through something similar myself only we used ICSI and got no fertilisation (which is a lot rarer). 

Crazy as this may sound, this could actually be a good thing for your prospects. If it's simply a binding issue that is causing your unexplained infertility then it could well be that there is nothing wrong with the quality of your eggs and that ICSI is likely to solve the problem (it normally does). 

More than likely it's just a binding issue that can be overcome with ICSI but it might be worth contacting Oxford Fertility Unit to see if you are eligible for a study that they are running on PLC Zeta (sperm protein that activates the egg). If patterns of this protein in the sperm are not normal then it may indicate that you would be helped by ICSI plus artificial oocyte activation (as opposed to normal ICSI). 

I know that fertilisation failure is a massive shock and very distressing, but from the research that I have conducted I think that there is still a lot of hope and a lot that can be done to help, so try not to be too down!! 

As this was an NHS cycle then I think it may well count as a cancelled cycle (it would have doe in my CCG although we funded our first cycle). Hopefully you will get another go on the NHS!

Good luck! xx


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for your reply! I have spoken to the clinic and confirmed it is a cancelled cycle and therefor no more funding for us. Thanks for your info re: thenoxford study, I will definitely look into that! So much going on in my mind makes me think that if we are not compatible maybe we are not supposed to have children? Is that crazy?


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Do they not cover cancelled cycles at all? Seems terribly unfair if they only cover one cycle in the first place. I was told that the NHS want to give everyone a fair chance of getting pregnant (e.g. at least an embryo transfer), and I'm not sure that all of the rules as as set in stone as some clinics/consultants would have us believe. I would try appealing by writing to your CCG.....Clinics sometimes deal with different CCG's and may not be fully aware of all the rules. 

If you can't get any more funding then it might be worth looking at clinics in the Czech Republic. It's a lot cheaper over there and I hear that the clinics are excellent. 

I have had the same thoughts as you re compatibility, and I actually think that in our case that may be part of it. But even if you are not 'compatible' I still don't think that means you are not supposed to have children together, just means you may need a bit more help. When it works it works, it might simply be a case of overcoming the binding issue with ICSI. There was a lady in my cycle buddies group last time who had total fertilisation failure after IVF but a successful cycle after ICSI, I think that happens quite a lot. 

I will PM you the email address of the lady who organised an appointment for my DH. xx


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

My clinic classes egg collection as a completed cycle, seems crazy to me!!! And really unfair. I will look into appealing, it's worth a try! You have given me lots to think about thank you xxx 

Whereabouts are you on your journey?


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi sof,

Sorry you had this experience we had the same on our first cycle, 10 eggs poor binding and one egg Fertilised but poorly, whatever that meant.. It didn't develop. I have to echo what the other ladies have said regarding it not bein the end though. If you can save up an go private icsi may well prove more fruitful. We have twins from out second round which was icsi! Also its not unusual for Nhs clinics to count EC as your round, at our clinic once you collected your drugs that was your round counted even if you didn't get to egg collection! Crazy how they all have different rules, but why can we do!

Goo luck, that Oxford trial sounds interesting

X


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thank you duckybun it is great to hear success stories! Congrats on your twins x


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Sof

In terms of what's next for us we are about to go to Belgium to try artificial oocyte activation (AOA) over there. Just waiting on the results of a test that we did over there that determines if the sperm are capable of activating mouse eggs! AOA is available in the UK and it does work for some couples, we had some luck with it in that one of our eggs fertilized and implanted but unfortunately it was a miscarriage. I have had other miscarriages in the past as well and for one of these more than one sperm fertilised the egg, this abnormal fertilisation may be related to the zero fertilisation with ICSI as well - bit of a complicated case! From what I understand the Belgian method of AOA (only available in Ghent) is more effective, so we want to try it before giving up and moving on to other options! xx


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Wow, I have come across those procedures through reading on forums. What a journey you have been on, I am impressed with your determination! Fingers crossed it all goes well ps Ghent is lovely! I'd love to hear how you get on xxx


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, it's not been much fun but I've learned a lot along the way! Yes, we liked Ghent, good job too as we are going to be spending a bit of time there quite soon .

I'll keep you updated. I post in the Zero Fert after ICSI thread quite a lot: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329763.0
It's a lot rarer than zero fert after IVF but it does still happen...

Will be keeping an eye out on your progress as well. I have a good feeling for you and am hoping that a simple binding issue has been the issue all along and that ICSI is going to solve it for you!! Let me know what Oxford think if you get in touch with them.

xx


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thank you I will follow you too, you never know what is round the corner 😊again I can't tell you how much I appreciate your kindness in reaching out xxxx


----------



## Dinkyminky (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Sof,

Sorry to hear about your cycle.  

I had a similar situation to duckybun. 11 eggs, 10 mature, 1 fertilised but by day 3 wasn't looking good. We were told it was a binding issue too. Our clinic suggested a sperm DNA fragmentation test as a starting point and then we reviewed the supplements before going ahead with ICSI for our 2nd go which unfortunately wasn't successful either.  DH took Zita West Vitamen and this improved his sample even more (analysis on cycle 1 was still really good). I take Zita West vitamins as well and also am taking DHEA which hopefully is helping improve my egg quality before we go ahead again.

Based on your age would you be considered for egg sharing? If so, it could help with the costs for going again. Another alternative could be to look at Access Fertility and see if they have any clinics near you.  It's a prepaid scheme but gives money back if not successful if you're 37 or under.

Hope you get answers and can consider moving forward. 

DM
xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey it's very important you contact your CCG to clarify this - for the sake of an email it's invaluable. The CCG make and administer the rules, clinics interpret the rules - often for many different CCGs. Its also a good idea to communicate with them in writing or email so you have supporting evidence for any appeal you may make, or to show your clinic. You can't go on what your Clinic or GP tell you when it comes to details as important as this. If they confirm that getting to EC counts as a cycle then you need to ask them for the details for their appeals process: it's often straightforward. You also need to find out if the CCG cover ICSI, if they do and the clinic didn't offer it to you then it's worth asking them to support their reason for using IVF over ICSI (e.g. Sperm analysis results) as people have won their appeals in cases where there was evidence that ICSI would have been more suitable. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sof (May 31, 2015)

Thanks dinky minky and cloudy for your advice, I really appreicate it. I will look into all those options, I wouldnt know about any of it if you hadnt messaged so thanks again! Xxx 

Both our eggs and sperm were good apparently which is why they did ivf not icsi, I guess they didn't expect this to happen either.  Xx


----------

